# Harbor freight boat trailer assembly tips.



## Froggy

Got my trailer all unpacked and the Korean cardboard discarded from my neighborood.....Got a Vin, and Title, the bunks is the first thing I'll swap with pressure treated + carpet, the stuff they send is like Balsa wood.... Otherwise, the welds and pieces look OK to me. I could add some pictures of the build step by step type thing. Anyhow, you guys that did these ,any changes or tips to this process? Thanks


----------



## Froggy

I am putting this thing together today, straight forward really, getting to the hubs, in the manual section it says "see intructions on packing bearings?" the hub is in a plastic back packed with grease? the bearings packed with grease, so I think its already done no? I am sure I will repack them and even change them , but right now I just want to use it... I thought about something, the air in the tires is Chinese air....tres bizarre!!! I wish they paint it black...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Don't let the air out of the tires. The EPA will be after you.


----------



## dyeguy1212

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Don't let the air out of the tires. The EPA will be after you.



Yeah, the air is probably full of lead dust :lol:


----------



## Froggy

Going to HD, four 3 inch bolts are missing, as well as a couple of 1 inch ones. Pretty much done exept for the lights, dont really know how you could put a 14 foot boat on this ( as advertised).


----------



## Froggy

Not sure about them rollers, I think I will remove the one in the middle, with a Jon I think it would put a a dent in the bottom, I measured it up its like 6 foot, right in the middle of the boat, I probably rig up a piece of flat wood, carpeted instead.


----------



## Froggy

The rest of the build and bunk modification is here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13539&p=137872#p137872


----------



## Froggy

Electrical assembly here:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=13677&p=139016#p139016


----------



## Froggy

Allright, got the electric done Gounded the tail lights

Picture in reverse order...
Here is the boat, perfect fit, Used the other bunk as a stop up front, and then of course the design for the pulley, the handle wont turn with this set up, several guys here had struggled with it, I have two set ups I can use, Bobberboy had a similar setup pulley on bottom, however I have enough pieces left for this second option, pulley behind the bar, what do you think about that? I think it will work.


----------



## huntinfool

Looks good!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

When I had the winch on the old winch stand it was too low and I had trouble loading the boat. The boat was being pulled down not forward. With the new winch stand the winch is mounted higher and pulls the boat easily to the bow stop.


----------



## Froggy

That is what I figured, keep the winch up.


----------



## Froggy

Well, finally done with the winch modification so it actually works on this trailer, I use parts and brackets that where left over, like the reverse roller bracket as a winch mounting unit, one of the original bunks as a stopper and the other as additional middle bunk support. I am done here, moving back to my build thread.


----------



## akboats

So is this just the regular trailer that they have and you add the winch and bunk setup?


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Froggy said:


> Allright, got the electric done Gounded the tail lights100_6710.jpg
> Picture in reverse order...
> Here is the boat, perfect fit, Used the other bunk as a stop up front, and then of course the design for the pulley, the handle wont turn with this set up, several guys here had struggled with it, I have two set ups I can use, Bobberboy had a similar setup pulley on bottom, however I have enough pieces left for this second option, pulley behind the bar, *what do you think* about that? I think it will work.



I think your going to launch your boat over your tow vehicle with that setup.


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Froggy said:


> Well, finally done with the winch modification so it actually works on this trailer, I use parts and brackets that where left over, like the reverse roller bracket as a winch mounting unit, one of the original bunks as a stopper and the other as additional middle bunk support. I am done here, moving back to my build thread.



Hour winch lead needs to be under your bow stop.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Add a safety chain from the bow eye to the trailer frame.


----------

